# Lynn McKee - Toy Poodles



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never heard of her, and couldn't find a website. Looks like she shows a bit under the kennel name C-Lyn's Toy Poodles
But just curious - how did you go from wanting a small Spoo or a mini to a Toy. Not that I don't think toys are fantastic (just got my eighth one, but there certainly are major lifestyle differences between the three varieties. 
If you wanted to tell folks what qualities are important to you and what you plan to do with your dog, we might be able to help you clarify which size would suit you best. But maybe start another thread so owners of all three sizes will see it. If you wish to....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, I agree with Tiny Poodles on the question she asked about size. I am definitely a big dog person and although I love Timi (and Trulee even though I haven't met her yet in person) she would not be the right dog for me because she is too small for our way of life.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I agree. The real tiny ones would not do well with a family who has a very active outdoor lifestyle. But for those who live in apartments and have a city lifestyle, the smaller ones would be perfect.

My husband and I very much enjoyed hiking, camping, and all things associated with the beautiful outdoors. Our poos were Toys, but they were 6 to 8 lbs, and were hearty travelers and they loved it as much as we did. So I think it's very important to get a dog that would go well with the kind of life you have.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, I agree with Tiny Poodles on the question she asked about size. I am definitely a big dog person and although I love Timi (and Trulee even though I haven't met her yet in person) she would not be the right dog for me because she is too small for our way of life.



I feel the same way about your three big guys - if I could manage large dogs, they would be my dream dogs, but no way could my current lifestyle accommodate them.


----------



## corkscrew (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for your input everyone. We have our shortlist and the wait for upcoming litters begins. 

(As for size, two breeders separately suggested an oversize Toy for us. Lots of factors. But we love day hikes and spend a bit of time on the road, so happy to hear that larger Toys can be hearty travelers!)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle loves to travel. We drive to the Cape and he goes to Florida four times a year on a plane. I will walk a couple of miles with him but he does poop out if it is too hot or cold and you can't do long walks without days off in between.


----------

